# Flickr reducing free 1 Terabyte to 1000 photos



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Flickr hosting being dramatically reduced from 1 terabyte to 1000 photos

https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/nov/02/flickr-delete-millions-photos-reduce-allowance-free-users

Cheers Martin


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks like they're going the same way as PhotoBucket...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the free model is struggling, and I have started avoiding 'free' stuff recently. * If something is free to you, you are the product they are selling to advertisers.*

I recently ditched the free email program that came with my website from GoDaddy, and I opted to go with Google's G Suite. I can't tell you how much better the paid for service is, quicker, effortlessly syncing between devices, easier to search - absolutely everything is better.

The cost? £1.80 a month. Money well spent.

The problem that Flickr are going to have is the same that Photobucket had - they are looking to apply it retrospectively, so information on the web will be lost for everyone. And even when subscribers die, and therefore don't continue to pay their contributions, then the information will be lost forever.

There used to be a very good site on Le Cheminant watches, a collectors life work, that disappeared a few years ago, and all that knowledge was lost. This is one of the reasons I buy so many books


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh well, stick with imgur then


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Oh well, stick with imgur then


 yes but how long before that goes tits up and follows the others :biggrin:

deano


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I expect this is a product of them being bought by smugmug. Disappointing.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Who owns Yahoo currently? Or did Flickr get sold off separately?

Used to be they retained your older images, just didn't show them if you didn't pay the $25 a year .That's changed? Too bad.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Yahoo sold it to Smugmug as far as I know.


----------

